# Delivery vs Spontaneous Abortion



## clentz (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks in advanced for anyone's help on this.

The patient presented to the hospital when her water broke and was having vaginal discharge at 19 weeks.  At the time of the ultrasound the baby was still alive.  When the patient presented to L&D the baby was already showing in the vagina.  The baby was previable.  
There were not any medications given to induce the delivery, the doctor did have to take the patient to the OR to remove the patients placenta.  

How would this be coded? I am leaning more towards 59812 because there were no medications given, but any information would be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks Everyone!!


----------



## Bready (Apr 27, 2012)

I had a case like yours. 17 wks gestation.  No medication was used. Not considered a vaginal delivery according to ACOG guidelines, so I went with an E&M code plus delivery of placenta code.  Hope that helps.


----------

